# Whats Your History of Bikes?



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

Hey guys, just wondering what kinda bikes you've had over the years, starting when you actually got kinda serious about the sport, and then maybe moving into the whole dj/park/street scene. 
Here's mine:
-My first bike I got when I actually started to find my passion for riding was an 2002 or 2003 Norco Katmandu (When I had that I was around 11years old.)
-The next bike I got was shortly after that and it was an 04 (i think) Specialized Hardrock Sport, size 19" seattube!! I thught "bigger was better")
-Then I sold both the Hardrock and Katmandu to help fund the purchase of an 2005 Kona Scrap. size 15". That bike got jacked from me, but luckily I had insurance on it, and with some extra money I had from jobs, I got an 2006 Kona Stuff., 13"
-Now I recently sold the Stuff frame and bought a Banshee Scratch 12", and moved all the parts over.

Funny how as I get older, the bikes get smaller!
Lets hear your history.


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

K2 Flyin' Monkey, Giant AC, Addict Cycles, Adamant A1 in that order starting around four years ago. I still have the AC and the Adamant.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

in order.

-2003 Motiv Vortex Disc
-Specialized P2 (2003, broke frame)
-Specialized P2 (2004 warrenty frame)
-2004 Giant Yukon
-2004 Ironhorse Warrior Sport
-2006 Specialized hardrock sport
-2005 Specialized P.1 Cr-Mo
-2005 Ibex Zone
-2005 Ironhorse yakuza bakuto

so thats my line up of bikes, only 3 on that list I still have though. I should have NEVER sold my ironhorse warrior though


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

*Bike History*

1993 Cannondale M700
1993 Klein Rascal
1996 Trek Y-33
2003 Iron Horse G-Spot
2003 Intense Spider XVP
2003 Titus Quasimoto DH
2003 Titus Quasimoto (6 inch travel)
2005 Banshee Scirocco
2005 Titus Moto-Lite
2002 Foes Fly
2005 Seven Sola Titanium
2006 Ellsworth Moment
1996 Manitou DH

I still have the last 5 bikes, but I mostly ride the Moto-Lite and Moment

I also picked up two road bikes over the years:

2003 Orbea Lobular
2005 Orbea Aletta tri bike


----------



## Watson605 (Sep 30, 2006)

2005 Kona Stinky
2004 P.2 (Soon to be sold and replaced)

I love the stinky.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

lets see....

DK General Lee (WAY TOO SHORT)

Eastern Jane Frame w/some parts

Kona Scrap

*Intense m1*

*Identiti Dr. Jekyll
*
*SC VP Free*

The Last three in Bold i still have...although the M1 is in the process of being sold. lots of fun times on all of them.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

Hmmmm...

1984: a 16" BMX - blue tires - I ripped on that thing
1988: a used 20" BMX (not sure of brand) to start racing with
1988 - 1995 (my racing years): Lots of different stuff. Let's see if I can remember...

Redline (couple different ones), Kreation, Hawk (cruiser), some titanium frame that flexed like a mofo, Elf, MCS Magnum (cruiser), Mongoose something, I think there were some others I can't remember

1996: Mongoose aluminum something MTB (my first MTB)
1998: Haro Supra DLX - still my 20" dirt jumper
2004: Specialized P3
2006: New frame on the way... Simple Bicycle Co.


----------



## defconfour (Sep 30, 2004)

Huffy - changed from street cruiser to full on BMX bike
Columbia - looked a lot like a Mongoose, started racing on this one
Hutch Pro Racer
Profile Cruiser
GT Pro - headtube ripped off and was rewelded on w/ a gusset and had a 76 deg angle
Another Hutch Pro Racer
Specialized RockHopper Comp - first MTN bike, in 1988 going to college
Raliegh - can't remember the name but traded while in college
Kona Lava Dome - this got me back into MTN biking in 1994.
Rhygin Juke - I still have this frame
Boss Hoss 24" Cruiser
Boss 20" XXL
Standard 250R/TrailBoss
Gack Speed Demon
Brooklyn Machine Works Cruiser
Brooklyn Machine Works Park
S&M Cruiser
Porter Racing Cruier
Another S&M Cruiser
Azonic DS1
Santa Cruz Heckler
Intense Uzzi - rode once and sold it, glad I bought it used
Sinister Ridge w/ 1.5 HT
Turner RFX
Evil DOC

Current:
Thick Custom 26" - selling soon
Brew Custom 26"
Sinister Splinter MXS
Sinister Ridge
Union Street Bikes Molly Maguire - this get's ridden by far the most

It's a kinda long list but it started in 1978 and I tend to buy frames and just sawp parts - I have hubsets and cranks that are at least 6 years old. Also buying used helps keep the costs low.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

various bikes while i was just a wee lad. then my first real bike when i started racing BMX was a...
'84- Diamond Back
'84- DG - ??
'85- Race Inc.
'86- Profile Racing
'87- Free Agent
'88- Boss / '88- Elf cruiser
'89- Robinson / '89- GT cruiser
'90- Schwinn / '90- Kastan cruiser

always had the latest and greatest when i was really into the racing scene. then i quit riding for a few years because i was 18 and was too "cool" for bikes anymore...

then in late '92 i picked up my first MTB and's it's been bone breaking mayhem ever since (the MTB's stayed around a little longer than the BMX's)...

'92- Nishiki - Alien
'94- Diamond Back - Sorrento Sport
'96- Nishiki - Colorado
'98- GT - Agressor
'99- Intense - M1 (first dh bike given to me by a friend)
'00 KHS - Dominatrax (looked cool, had no idea it was POS)
'02- Diamond Back - Mr. Lucky (wanted another BMX again)
'02- SpecialEd - Enduro
'02- Foes - ZigZag
'02- Foes -Mono
'04- Giant - STP
'04- Canfield - F1
'04- Giant - Acid
'05- Nemesis Project (not built as of yet)

i've still got over half of my MTB's except for the ones that broke in two or i sold. most are still being ridden by friends or have taken on lake bike duties...


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

In order...

1992 Diamond Back Apex (<---- still have it)
1992 Diamond Back Axis Pro
1992 Diamond Back road bike
1994 Cannondale Delta V 1000
1996 GT Zaskar
1996 GT LTS-1
2001 Specialized S-Works M4
2001 Ibis Mojo (<---- still have it)
2006 Kona Cowan (<---- still have it)
2007 DK Dayton (<---- still have it)


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> '90- Kastan cruiser


Nice. Did you have the uni-blade??? That fork was stupid, but rad at the same time...


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Cru Jones said:


> Nice. Did you have the uni-blade???


you know it! you know the kid in us thought everything was cool....

i painted it black and yellow to match my favorite pair of Vision Street Wear shoes. what a geek....


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

I had a schwinn sting-ray with a 5-speed shifter, banana seat, and a sissy bar! Back when those were IT.
Got my first real 20" BMX in about '75, it was blue with black tuff wheels, and long cranks.
Started riding 20" redlines in about 1980, got a 24" redline cruiser in about '84 and rode cruisers for about 15 years. After breaking several of the redline PL24s, I got a Boss USA cruiser that lasted me quite a while. I got my first mtn. bike in 89, a Haro Extreme. I quit riding in about '91 until I got an STP in '04, and I've been riding it ever since.


----------



## konaclump91 (Jan 15, 2006)

i have only had one bike (seeing as im coming up on year 2 of riding) and that bike is an 05 kona shred i really like the bike too. i have been changing parts constantly on it, i just ordered a set of sun-ringle mtx urban camo rims, i just got a bontrager big earl crank set, and have holy rollers on it.
i will try to get a pic of it when i get the rims on it


----------



## IFELL (Jan 18, 2005)

So, 20 years old now, always biked, but here's the bikes I actually road-road:

Kuwahara (long gone)
Ealy 80's Mongoose factory race frame (Z-rims)
'97 Dyno Zone (how do you crack a frame in the first two months?)
2 Mid '80's Ross Freestyle BMX, Mags (Pink and Sky Blue)
Poverty Buck 99
'01Univega Alpina 600 (xc-am-urban-frame)
'03 Tomac Buck 99 spec comp (xc-mtx-frame)
KHS Witchdoctor (Friend now owns frame)
Leader 516H (XC bike-snapped downtube in three months-warranteed-stepdads new bike)
KHS FR 2000 (FR/DH-crash-compressed spine-wallart)
Mountain Cycle Rumble S/1 
Avent Jibster (FR Hardtail)

All still in hand, other than Kuwahara and Witchdoctor.


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

I didn't realize how elderly some of the urban posters were.


----------



## afterbangin (Oct 18, 2006)

*bikes ive owned*

ive had a spooky metalhead, 2 FTW DNAs, 2 sinister DNA's

i rode for spooky before they went under than rode a few of franks handmade frames before sinister started so ive been used to the same thing for quite a while. newest DNA design by far the best. would recommend that bike to anyone that wants to spend good change on the last bike they will ever buy.

too many 20" bikes to remember. probably wayyyy too many.


----------



## afterbangin (Oct 18, 2006)

*haha...*

waayyyy back in rhe day on an old FTW dna doing rails cause i thought it was cool.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Countless wally-world specials. Then an '04 Ironhorse Maverick Comp(size 19,5'', keep in mind I'm 5'6'' HAHA! I still do have it, and use it as my commuter, I can get full leg extension with the seat all the way down on that baby). Followed the next year with an '05 Kona Stuff(size 15'') which I liked an awful lot, and learned most of my basics on. That bike got jacked. With the insurance money and some extra, I bought an '06 Norco 416, great ride, had a lof of fun together. Then, I couldn't stand resisting the sexyness of a nemesis project, so I bought one. And when I receive it, it'll be one mean lean machine.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

pavement_hurts said:


> I didn't realize how elderly some of the urban posters were.


I think by "elderly" you mean "old school pimpin." From what I've seen, I bet the "elderly" in this forum can straight up school the young whipper snappers.


----------



## joshfromkent (Jun 21, 2006)

*hmm*

i started out riding bmx, so i will start there:
old dyno vfr was my first bmx bike
dyno detour not sure on the years, my uncle gave them to me.
i started to get serious when i was around 12-13
i rode a haro backtrail x1
02 diamondback assault
02 eastern hercules- what a tank of a bike. it weighed more then i did
04 mosh bagley 4 star
05 fit brian foster v2. 22in tt
then i got really bored riding bmx and wanted to try something new so i got an mtb.
06 khs dj 100, it was okay, but once i got the hang of a 26 i went through parts fast
05 gt moto, it was a good bike for jumping, not so much urban riding,i bent the dropout some how on a fence ride?it got caught in the fence on the way down, 
05 specialized p.3- this was a great bike.my lightest complete bike, it weighed 23lbs. all lightweight parts carbon spacers stuff like that..
06 cannondale chase frame. not too bad. i love the geometry.vertical dropouts have to go 
07 -WHAT I RIDE NOW dk xenia frame. good frame but a bit long for my taste.
-next on the list- 
2007 union street 24 and or a 26 when they are available.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

1. Peuguot CPX 200 w/ orignal HARO # plate 
2. GT Zoot Scoot scooter ( still got it ! )
3. 1987 GT ProPerformer all white !
4. 1988 ReFlex AXL89 bonded easton tube frame with Tange switchblade 
5. Chrome Skyway TA bought at poliece auction 
6. Bully bashguard bike in olive 
7. White Skyway TA AKA OG Dirt Bros frame 
8. Bully bashguard bike #2 this time in red 
9.Homestead Basilisk 
10. Wilkerson Riot chrome ( stolen in HS )
11. Wilkerson Riot RED ( first one ever made )
12. Wilkerson Riot chrome ( made to look like my first Riot )
13. Standard Lenghy ( first freestyle bike with a 1 1/8 headtube and welded gyro tabs )
14. 96" Cannondale F700 red 
15. Four Bikes Mecca 
16. 97" Bontrager Race Light 
17. Another Race light built into 2 speed fun bike 
18. Bontrager Ti light 
19. Santacruz Camelion ( silver frame shown at 98" interbike first year in vegas )
20. SantaCruz Super 8
21. Bontrager BMX prototype
22. Four Bikes Battletech prototype #1
23. Four Bikes Battletech prototype #2
24. Four bikes Battletech production sample 
25. Namaiki prototype handbuilt in Japan 
26. Four bike Sonic Prototype 
27. Namaiki production bike 
28. Four bikes Sonic production frame 
29. YETI DH9
30. Namaiki #2
31. Four Bikes Sonic #2 in raw
32. Stork Scenairo road bike
33.Nemesis Project streetfighter prototype in godzilla green 
34. RODO racing low-8 prototype
35. Nemesis Project production streetfighter #1(raw)
36. Nemesis Project Streetfighter #4 ( rainbow trout )
37. Nemesis Project secrect agent #1 ( currently being ridden by WCH )
38. Nemesis Project DeathMobile prototype ( raw with 26's )
39. Nemesis Project 07" Streetfighter prototype 
40. Nemesis Project production Secrect Agent 

Ok I think that was enough :eekster:


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

1997: some BMX poser kid's bike (I was only 5!)
2004: Performance Cr-Mo road bike
2005: 2004 Specialized Expedition Sport
2006: Trek Bruiser set up


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> 1. Peuguot CPX 200 w/ orignal HARO # plate
> 2. GT Zoot Scoot scooter ( still got it ! )
> 3. 1987 GT ProPerformer all white !
> 4. 1988 ReFlex AXL89 bonded easton tube frame with Tange switchblade
> ...


Which ones are in your stable currently?


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

what's wrong with rails?


----------



## SOG (Jun 21, 2006)

Schwinn Stingray with a banana seat
Schwinn Black Phantom
Kuwuhara (1st race 20)
Patterson 
SE PK Ripper
Powerlite
Boss 20 & 24
Fisher CR-7 (1st mtn bike all rigid)
Bontrager (fully rigid)
Santa Cruz Heckler (1st fully)
Santa Cruz Chameleon (1st DJ mtn bike)
Santa Cruz Bullit
Storm H2 DH bike
Turner DHR 
Cortina steel DJ
Santa Cruz VP Free
Supercross MX 26
Santa Cruz V10
Nemesis Project Secret Agent (being made right now)


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

SOG said:


> SE PK Ripper


The PK Ripper was badazz. What year? Still got it? Check out this old schooler...


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

-Started XC on a Stumpjumper FSR
-Traded for an Enduro to start DH-ish stuff, started doing small jumps
-Got a Big Hit, more DH
-Got an SX to replace Big Hit for more "play" stuff
-Also built a Specialized HR at the same time for around town, I learned the basics on that bike
-Got a DOC
-Building a Tonic


----------



## j77 (Oct 14, 2004)

I had a butt load of crappy, cobbled together BMX bikes back in the days, but I also had a few decent rides in the mix. The bike builds were always changing and we had enough junk / spare parts in the garage to put together probably a dozen bikes at any one time. For the BMX historians out there; the years listed are when I acquired the bikes. . . not the year of the bike itself 


'82 - Schwinn Scrambler (my first bike, Metalic burgandy w/ yellow Tuff Wheels!!!)
'85 - GT Performer (black w/ pink accents. . . c'mon it was the late 80s) 
'88 - Zeronine Pro XL (Sky blue frame complete with the 'corrugated' zeronine, spatter-paint pad set and number plate) 
'89 - Hutch (chrome on chrome in chrome!!) 
'90 - ELF (had this for a week and traded it for the Auburn below) 
'90 - Auburn CR20r (2-piece frame w/ the bolt-on rear triangle) 
'91 - PK Ripper (stolen) 
'92 - Robinson Team (also stolen) 

Gave up bikes and rode skateboards for a few years. . . . Then gave up skateboards and came back to the bikes! My ankles were killing me  

'95 - Bianchi Peregrine (my first MTB)
'01 - Older GT cruiser
'02 - Redline cruiser
'03 - Specialized Enduro
'03 - Azonic Steelhead
'04 - converted the Bianchi MTB to a Fixed Gear road bike 

(those last 3 are my current bikes)

. . .basically since the age of 5 I have never been too far away from a bike. I grew up riding mostly street and rickety-ass ramps thrown together illegally in the schoolyards and public parks (with a wee bit of trails and DJs thrown in) because that's what we had. I guess I sort of matured into a "real mountain biker" riding trails and XC . . . but my love for riding came from the street. 

I hadnt really ever thought about my bike history till I saw this thread. Great topic!


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

-199? pacific hammer
-198? haro freestyler with the skyway wheels
-199? specialized hardrock gx
-a schwinn mtb something converted to a chopper
-2001 haro tr 2.2
-2002 kona scab
-2005 haro extreme x2
-200? haro backtrail x24
-2005 azonic recoil
-2005 cortina triton ds
i still have all of them...


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

*Updated history*

I came across this old thread about bike history and decided to update my list.

1993 Cannondale M700
1993 Klein Rascal
1996 Trek Y-33
2003 Iron Horse G-Spot
2001 Schwinn Straight 6
2003 Intense Spider XVP
2003 Titus Quasimoto DH
2003 Titus Quasimoto (6 inch travel)
2005 Banshee Scirocco
2005 Titus Moto-Lite
2002 Foes Fly
2005 Seven Sola Titanium (still have)
2006 Ellsworth Moment
1996 Manitou DH
2006 Gunnar Ruffian 29er rigid singlespeed
2007 Ellsworth Epiphany (still have)
2006 Ellsworth Rogue (still have)
2008 Ellsworth Moment (still have)
2006 Niner RIP9 (still have)
2006 Seven Duo Titanium (still have)
2008 Vassago Optimus Ti 29er rigid singlespeed (on order)

and 2 new road bikes:

2006 Titus FCR ti road bike (still have)
2007 Orbea Ora tri bike (still have)

It's kinda interesting to look back and see how the arrows in the quiver change over time.


----------



## t1maglio (Jun 10, 2008)

Good thread!

83-84ish Schwinn 20", sweet red flake paint
89 Huffy 20"
91 Huffy MTB
94 Cannondale M300
95 Redline Proline (w/ Purple Proforx!)
96 Cannondale Super V
97 Dagger (first AMP style back end, broke)
98 GT Pro Series Team (stolen)
99 Intense Uzzie Sl
Ellsworth Specialist 
Robinson Pro (broke)
00 Badd racing XL
Standard TRLS 250
01 Terrible 1 Progression
Brooklyn Park bike
02 Terrible 1 Barcode
Evil Imperial (can't remember if that was 02 or 03)
03 Terrible 1 Garret
04 24 cycles Letoy
05 Terrible 1 custom (still have)
Gunnar Street Dog (still have)
07 Black Market Mob (still have)
08 Tonic Fall Guy (still have)

96-05 I worked in a bike shop, kinda rotated bikes a lot at that point.


----------



## East Bay Rich (Jan 24, 2004)

History of 1 of my bikes:

I bought a used Tazer complete off a Manitou employee. I later sold it to a fellow NorCal mtbr member. He found a crack post-transaction. He sent it off and we split the cost of warranty. It ends up that the frame was a custom for Sabrina Jonnier. Now it's part of his collection of classic bikes.

-R


----------



## Prime8 (Apr 19, 2004)

~'77-'91
Started on 'green Machine' hehe those were so fun!
John Deere banana seat bike with a wicked wide back tire
orange Presision BMX with purple mags
pink GT Performer
some generic bmx, never knew what kind it was.....SE? DB? I liked it
blue Dyno Pro Comp Team Model 

'91-'01 cars n babes for a few years...

'01-now
Supercycle Challenger 18-speed!! wow!!
Devinci Cactus
Giant STP
Kona Cowan DS
Giant Bowery


----------



## sixgun_sound (Dec 1, 2007)

Dyno Nitro - Age 10 - 14. 

I got that bike right before 1 1/8 threadless stems became popular, and right before v-brakes came out on bmx bikes. Mine had a pitbull brake and an "Aheadset." I cracked the weld at the head tube / top tube. My cousin was a welder and fixed it for me, and added a rad gusset right there. I was a skinny little kid... those one piece cranks served me well!

Then I stopped riding until I was 23 - last year. I got a 2004 STP with a fox vanilla 125 RLC fork on craigslist. 

And then most recently, I got a Standard STA frame and built it up with a parts pack from Dan's. I'm not about to ride street on my 26!


----------



## obiwan (Mar 12, 2008)

generic dual frame- too long
On-One The Gimp-nice but too long at the time
24 Le Toy III- nice geo but brakemounts were off
Banshee Scratch- too short tt, too long cs
WTP 4 Seasons- nice but dented
S&M LAF-great but too short
Fit Aitken S2-my bmx atm.
DMR Transition- nice but short-ish.
BLK MRKT Mob- best frame I've ridden (and tried)will keep it till it snaps.


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

in order

gt dyno 20"
diamondack sorrent sport
haro backtrail x2
volume compton
kona shred
azonic steelhead
khs am1000
khs fr1500
khs dh200
mongoose black diamond triple[wasn't actually mine but rode it for a season]
swd 216dh
khs dj200
rocky rmx


----------



## Johnny No.5 (Mar 20, 2008)

1992-Dyno Detour/destroyed
1993-Haro(can't remember series, it was cheap though!)
1994-Shwinn XS/ heavy, traded for;
1995-Auburn one piece frame/ stolen
1996-Iron Horse ARS Comp
Rode that til about 98 then started playing music more, goin to shows and such.
2008- Rocky Mountain Flow 2.0/ this things sweet but i want to get another frame already. gotta get my endurance back and the balls to hit bigger rhythm sections.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Some red 16 inch Schwinn with training wheels
Some generic chrome BMX with blue anodizied stuff
85 Diamond Back Viper
86 Mongoose Californian
87 Specialized Crossrock (ride to school)

No bikes for my car-show years

96 Specialized Ground Control 
97 Specialized S-works hardtail
01 Rocky RM7
02 custom Wolfhound FR hardtail
03 Grossman project A-235
03 Desalvo Custom cross bike
04 Electra Rat Fink (crazy cruisin')
04 Ventana El Cuervo
06 Rocky Switch
07 Black Market Mob
07 Transition Bottlerocket
08 Rocky Flatline (paying for...)


----------



## cascaderider9 (Aug 24, 2007)

Schwinn Stingray, pic 1975-6 Los Palmos BMX (San Diego Ca.) motocross bars and smaller rear tire.









Then a yellow D.G. (Dan Gurney) when these were "rad" in 1977









Square tubed Redline heavy as hell..........

Then a Race Inc. in 1980-1









Had:
1990Nishiki Saga
2003Rocky Mountain Switch
2002Kona Stinky
2003Kona Stab
2001 Specialized Big Hit
2005 RM Flow FS

Current:
2006 Haro X-7
2006 Haro X-7
2006 Haro Escape
2005 Specialized P-2
2007 Haro X 03 20"
2004 KHE Goldie
1977 Raleigh Super Course


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Scwhinn Trasher
Gary Fisher Joshua 24
Specialized Bighit Comp 03
Specialized SX-Trail 07
Giant STP 07
Its Comin soon fer 08


----------



## Breckenridge08 (Aug 15, 2008)

1994 - Black Diamondback Silverstreak
1995 - Yellow 15" Specialized hardrock
1997 - Black GT Dyno Comp (Stolen)
1998 - Yellow Haro Mirra 540
2000 - Orange DK General Lee
2001 - Black Specialized Hardrock 'Uno'
2006 - Yellow/Black Hardrock Sport Disc
2008 - Brown DK Xenia


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

16 inch bmx
26" Giant DS "My screw around bike"
Specialized stumpjumper comp Disc 2007
Hopefully coming soon, Kink Whip 2009 or 2008, not sure anymore.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

-Some 70's 18"
-Some kind of Sting Rayish thing
-1982 Cycle Pro Macho
-80's A-Pro Race 
-Univega Alpina 501
-Special Ed Stumpjumper FSR
-Univega Super G Comp
-Cannondale Killer V
-Cannondale Beast Of The East
-Schwinn Automatic Comp
-Schwinn Blue Falcon
-Cannondale F2000
-Cannondale Jekyll 2000
-Torker T24?
-Redline Supa X
-Trek Bruiser
-Arrow Racing DSS 
-Arrow Racing DS3
-Kona Stinky Deluxe
-Haro Thread One
-Haro 88 Sport
-Premium Josh Harrington
-DMR Transition
-Kona CoilAir Supreme
-Premium Three Ring
Currently own:
-Eastern Slash 5 Air
-KHE Impact
-Black Mkt Riot
-Commencal 4x VIP

I'm definitely missing some in my list...I just can't remember.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

dyno gt bmx
some old huffy i found in my yard one day
gary fisher rangitoto 
trek 4500
banshee morphine
transition dirtbag
transition bottlerocket
azonic steelhead
ns suburban
nicolai ufo st (frame for sale)
NS capital
intense 6.6 SS (in the mail as we speak)

and my wife's bikes since we got married
specialized hardrock
kona dawg supreme (frame for sale)
transition syren (in the mail as well)


----------



## Bo55Diesel (Jun 12, 2008)

Let's see if I can get this right...


Huffy Stu Thompson
Predator - chrome
Haro - don't know model - freestyle bike - sandblasted and painted turquiose
Skyway - all white with neon green bars and rims and white tires
Powerlite - chrome
GT Performer - sandblasted it and painted it hot pink
Another Haro - BMX - chrome (I think)
Dyno Comp - chrome with chrome rims
No bike for many years
Gary Fisher Piranha


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

1. 2002 Gary fisher tarpon
2. 2005 or 06 Iron Horse warrior
3. 2007 mongoose ritual

still have all 3, i use the tarpon as my campus beater/winter bike, the ironhorse is my xc machine and my ritual gets everything from djs, to park, to some xc and also some light dh/fr


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

1. mongoose villian
2. redline rl-340
3. mosh pro-xl (came with profiles, was a race bike, but all I did was jump it)
4. Boss frame w/ pitchfork and most of the parts off my mosh
5. Klein pulse comp (first mtb) had an MRP on it and rode it in dj/slalom course 
6. Simple bicycle co (pre-simple days on loan after I dented the klein) 26" dj bike 
7. Kona roast 26" dj bike

riding now
8. Simple bicycle co 509 frame with all kinds of parts 26" dj bike
9. nishiki road bike I traded set of profiles for
10. Transition Covert full suspension mtb (my singletrack bike)


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Started here...










Went here...









Gonna wait 20 years to see where I end up.


----------



## TXPhisher (Oct 30, 2006)

Schwinn Gremlin 16"
Specialized Hardrock 24"
Free Agent Ambush BMX 20"
Specialized Rockhopper 26"

Still riding these:
Bontrager B52 BMX 20"
Gary Fisher Hoo Koo E Koo (SS HT)
Specialized Enduro SL (FS gearie)
Specialized P-bike


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

*More updates*

Mountain bikes:

1993 Cannondale M700
1993 Klein Rascal
1996 Trek Y-33
2003 Iron Horse G-Spot
2001 Schwinn Straight 6
2003 Intense Spider XVP
2003 Titus Quasimoto DH
2003 Titus Quasimoto (6 inch travel)
2005 Banshee Scirocco
2005 Titus Moto-Lite
2002 Foes Fly
2005 Seven Sola Titanium (still have)
2006 Ellsworth Moment
1996 Manitou DH
2006 Gunnar Ruffian 29er rigid singlespeed
2007 Ellsworth Epiphany (still have)
2006 Ellsworth Rogue (still have)
2008 Ellsworth Moment (still have)
2006 Niner RIP9 (still have)
2006 Seven Duo Titanium
2008 Vassago Optimus Ti 29er rigid singlespeed (still have)
2008 Ellsworth TiRUTH (on order)

and road bikes:

2005 Orbea Lobular road bike
2005 Orbea Aletta tri bike
2006 Titus FCR ti road bike
2007 Orbea Ora tri bike (still have)
2005 Seven Elium SG road bike (still have)


----------



## norcaldj (Aug 6, 2007)

lets see if i can remember all this:

1-86-87 chromoloy redline race not sure which model i was pretty young
2-8? chromoloy skyway tear drop
3-late 80s gt performer
4-90-92 dyno vfr
5-93- i want to say it was a diamond back "assault" chromoloy
6-94 kawasaki kx-1 double butted alum. mountainbike
7-96 S&M dirtbike
8-99 S&M dirtbike next generation
9-07 kona stuff mtb
10-97 robinson alum pro xxl
11-99 gt speed series "box series"
12-07 fbm *****in camaro
13-08 or 09 do*ber*mann pinscher 26"


I still have the Robinson and GT box series frames and a set of t-1000 wheels and i still have the kona and the dobermann of course.


----------



## threebikes (Aug 27, 2007)

Schwinn Sting Ray 67?
Schwinn Continental road bike 72?
Peugeot road bike 75
Schwinn BMX 78 or 79
Litespeed Sienna 2003 (got the frame new in 2005 for $600) and built it up.
Specialized FSRxc 2007
Redline BMX T&T 24 2009


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

My friend and his dad took me on a XC ride in 2002 and was hooked ever since.
2003-Giant Iguana 
then got a 2005 Kona Stinky to start DH and FR
then got a 2007 Transition TOP
saving up for a Standard 250 and am building up an old mid 80's Schwinn World Sport as a fixie


----------



## pau1 (Sep 8, 2008)

GT Vertigo
2008 Giant STP SS


----------

